# Haul from Clouds Orchids



## papheteer (Apr 6, 2013)

Drove 1.5 hours today to Clouds orchids and went home with all these! Mostly parvis with 2 brachys and 3 Stanhopeas as freebies. I wasn't planning to buy much but they had so much nice, healthy seedlings so I couldn't resist! Funny I drove there too last month, but they were closed! Wrong weekend!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2013)

they look good. Now the waiting............


----------



## Justin (Apr 6, 2013)

they look great!


----------



## Carkin (Apr 6, 2013)

I always come away from Clouds with more than I intended to get too! I love to see what they have on the "from the collection and limited quantity" table. Great haul!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks! Clouds has the healthiest plants. All of my plants from them have done great. They don't sell runts like many other growers. Also I like coming there and being able to choose the plants in person.


----------



## Carkin (Apr 6, 2013)

So true! I am spoiled because I only live about 15 min. from them  maybe one day we will bump into each other there!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 6, 2013)

You are so lucky! I plan to come there again in 3-4 months. They said new stocks are coming at that time.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like a good day!


----------



## Carkin (Apr 6, 2013)

Oooooooo...good to know! I will be saving my money for the next few months then! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Stone (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow they look really healthy. Good haul!!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 7, 2013)

Great shopping spree!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice haul!! I am jealous!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 7, 2013)

very nice; i'm a bit jealous too, since clouds is just the other side of the ny/canadian border, and if I went to visit I wouldn't be able to bring anything home


----------



## Dido (Apr 7, 2013)

nice purchase looks good


----------



## papheteer (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! It was a great day indeed!! 

Here's the list of the plants i got:

malipoense x jackii
Carolyn butcher (fanaticum x delenatii) x4
Joyce hasegawa x2
Ho Chi Minh x jackii 
delenatii x Shun Fa Golden
Mem Larry Heuer x2
fanaticum x2
Emma decker (malipoense x Fumi's delight)
Lynleigh in Pink (Ho chi Minh x malipoense)
Todd hasegawa (Norito Hasegawa x emersonii)
niveum (in bud)
Psyche


----------



## papheteer (Apr 7, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> very nice; i'm a bit jealous too, since clouds is just the other side of the ny/canadian border, and if I went to visit I wouldn't be able to bring anything home



That's torture!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2013)

I have had the postal service help me in this matter! :evil:


----------



## papheteer (Apr 7, 2013)

Eric does it work the other way around?!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2013)

I dont know. It should.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 8, 2013)

I was repotting some of the plants I got on saturday and took this photo. Plants from Cloud's always have great roots!


----------



## Stone (Apr 9, 2013)

What where they in? looks like perlite/charcoal in there?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice acquisitions.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 9, 2013)

Stone said:


> What where they in? looks like perlite/charcoal in there?



Small bark, small chc, perlite, charcoal and some sort of sand.


----------



## Heather (Apr 9, 2013)

Sweet! Maybe we should ask them if they'd like to be a vendor here. It's free, just ask for some specials and/or auction donations. Do you think they'd be interested?


----------



## papheteer (Apr 9, 2013)

I think we should ask them!


----------



## Heather (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll send them an email!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 9, 2013)

keep us posted! Thanks!


----------



## Carkin (Apr 9, 2013)

papheteer said:


> Small bark, small chc, perlite, charcoal and some sort of sand.



Wow! Great looking roots! Is that the Mem. Larry Heuer?
That "sand" is the Cloud's Paph Primer. It is made up of dolomitic lime, sand, perlite, diatomite and charcoal. They say it is good for calcium lovers.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 10, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Wow! Great looking roots! Is that the Mem. Larry Heuer?
> That "sand" is the Cloud's Paph Primer. It is made up of dolomitic lime, sand, perlite, diatomite and charcoal. They say it is good for calcium lovers.



Its a delenatii x Shun Fa golden. I'm really excited about this one.


----------



## Carkin (Apr 10, 2013)

papheteer said:


> Its a delenatii x Shun Fa golden. I'm really excited about this one.



Oooo...I have been looking at that one too! Very nice!!!


----------



## tmdl (Jul 7, 2013)

I like the plants you have there from Cloud's. I had 10 plants sent to me June 1 and they look nice also. I was wondering though about you repotting them almost as soon as you got them home. I asked Cloud's about when I should repot my plants and they said I should wait at least a couple of months. How are yours doing now that you've had them for 3 months and how did they like being repotted?


----------



## papheteer (Jul 7, 2013)

They have grown really well. I only repotted those ones that were in really broken down mix. And they have responded with crazy root growth. Typical of newly repotted plants. They have grown steadily since. Most have grown a full leaf since. That's what I like about Cloud's plants. They never seem to need time to adjust to my growing conditions. They grow like nothing happened. I attribute it to good roots.


----------



## papheteer (Jul 8, 2013)

One of the plants, a niveum, has even bloomed. Will try to post a photo soon.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 8, 2013)

Eric- Will Cloud's mail it out or do you have to have a third party handle that?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2013)

Always??? Not always for me....


----------



## papheteer (Jul 8, 2013)

Erythrone, i think the key is being able to go to their greenhouse and pick the plants yourself. I haven't ordered from them online.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 9, 2013)

For US growers I found this on their site:

Continental U.S. Orders

Our nursery is fully certified for export. You do not require any permits, since our paperwork covers everything.
All catalog prices are in Canadian dollars.
All plants in our catalog can be included in foreign shipments (no supplies allowed).
We currently ship exclusively via Express Post USA.
There is a minimum order of $50.00 that requires shipping. However, for any show/event that we are attending, there is no minimum order restriction.
There is a charge of $15.00 for Phytosanitary and CITES paperwork into the U.S. for all continental states excluding California and Arizona. This charge is $25.00 for California and Arizona.
Credit card companies will automatically convert charges from Canadian funds at your current credit card exchange rate.
All plants are shipped "in pot". Bare root requests will incur additional charges.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 9, 2013)

It blows my mind how Canadian vendors charge next to nothing for permit costs and have a very low minimum order for US customers, while most US vendors won't even ship to Canada and the ones that do have ridiculous minimum orders. Must have to do with the difference in paperwork costs/policies between the two countries.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 9, 2013)

papheteer said:


> Erythrone, i think the key is being able to go to their greenhouse and pick the plants yourself. I haven't ordered from them online.



Yes... you are right. It is the best way to buy a plant from almost every grower.


----------



## papheteer (Jul 9, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Yes... you are right. It is the best way to buy a plant from almost every grower.



Erythrone, let me know if you want something from them. When I go there in a few months maybe i can pick them up and mail them to you!


----------



## karategirl73 (Jul 9, 2013)

I ordered ten paphs from Clouds in April in anticipation of their first shipment date in May. I got the plants and they were absolutely georgeous! One was even in bud! I actually repotted them right away because I prefer all my paphs in clear pots so I know exactly when to water. Oh, and did I mention they gave me two free paphs?? I can already see new roots growing on a lot of them. I was so pleased I will definitely order from them again.


----------



## gotsomerice (Jul 9, 2013)

papheteer said:


> Small bark, small chc, perlite, charcoal and some sort of sand.



That's the same mix as Nick Tanaci's!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2013)

papheteer said:


> Erythrone, let me know if you want something from them. When I go there in a few months maybe i can pick them up and mail them to you!



Oh!!!!! Thank you!!!! I will let you know!


----------

